# 3 trees tonight



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

Made 3 trees pretty fast tonight, critters were ON THE MOVE.


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

good job, was driving home from working in Indiana and coonhunting in kentucky, was wishing I could go last night.


----------



## Amy1976 (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, good looking dog.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

looking good Joe, finally got the boys out and went three for three last night, cya


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

So glad this weather is almost over... look how fat that hound looks!!

Planned on calling you last night Mike, but the rain looked bad. During the week next week look good for you?


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

that would work joe, creeks are running out of their banks right now and the fields are tough walking next week could be better


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

Now thats a happy dog


----------

